# Harness Recommendations Please



## Webster 2009 (Jun 3, 2010)

My Webster is four pounds and I am having difficulty finding a proper fitting harness for him. 

I tried a Puppia soft harness XS and due to the neck not being adjustable it is a little snug. I tried a Puppia Ritefit harness in a S and on its smallest settings it is too big. I prefer the Ritefit due to its adjustable neck but I am unable to find an extra small on the internet. 

I would appreciate recommendations.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you have a Walmart near you? There are many cute harnesses online that you can get, but for a quick fix and for a cheap price, Walmart sells two different types for around $7 each. The first type is a step-in-harness, and the other type is sort of a vest that is lightly cushioned.

I haven't tried the vest style, but the step-in ones will definitely fit Webster. I buy the size "Small", but they also sell ones that are smaller if you need it. It goes by chest measurement.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal from pamperedpetboutiquellc.com was very helpful fitting my 2 fluffs. I have a Puppia for Chloe who is 7.5 lbs maltese and a Bessie & Barnie for Alvin my multipoo. I prefer the Bessie & Barnie and currently waiting for one for Chloe. Hope this helps.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep - call Crystal - she has the good brands with style variations so she and can get you the best fit. She also has lots of experience fitting the little ones.

Izzy is 4.6 lbs with an 8 inch neck, 11 inch girth and we use Puppia and Bessie & Barnie harnesses in size XS they fit great. Both got the Crystal thumbs up on fit for Izzy.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

We only use chokefree brand. IMO, they are just THE BEST!

Ultra Easy ChokeFree & PawRider Pet Seatbelt Adapter (USA)


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

The Four Paws Small fits Preston very well. I prefer to use a collar now, but when I bought the harness Preston was 4 pounds exactly and it was a perfect fit (its adjustable). I told my friend about it and she loves it for her 4 pound yorkie.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Tickled Pink harnesses and I love them. 

Harnesses, Collars, Leashes - Tickled Pink Boutique


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

SpringHasSprung said:


> We only use chokefree brand. IMO, they are just THE BEST!
> 
> Ultra Easy ChokeFree & PawRider Pet Seatbelt Adapter (USA)


Completely and totally agree. All the others we tried were to much of a hassle to put on and/or didn't look good for very long. These cost more but are worth it. Very soft. One of mine is two years old and still looks as good as new.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

i like the easy go harness...muttropolos carries them here in california...

they have various styles...my pups are 4.5 and 3.5 lbs and the xtrasmall works great...

for my Cosette I usually prefer the tickled pink harness dress for longer outings as it matts less then the easy go harness...

Easy Go Orignal Dog Harness


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil' Paw&#153 Reflective Nylon Comfort Wrap Harness - Harnesses - Collars, Tags & Leashes - PetSmart


I _love_ the Lil' Paw comfort wrap shoulder harnesses. 
The pups have them in a variety of fun colours and patterns.

Tickled Pink's look similar to these, and hers are satin which is even better!

I like that the Lil' Paws are adjustable and can even be worn over their clothing.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't see where it says the price for the choke free ones, am I missing it?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I don't see where it says the price for the choke free ones, am I missing it?


You cannot order directly through the website they posted for those harnesses...only through retailers. You can try doing a Google search for them and see if any online retailers pop up. I love the metallic ones, they're adorable.  Haven't tried them, though. Oh, and make sure Rocky is 100% full grown before you get one because they go by specific measurements and are not adjustable.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> You cannot order directly through the website they posted for those harnesses...only through retailers. You can try doing a Google search for them and see if any online retailers pop up. I love the metallic ones, they're adorable.  Haven't tried them, though. Oh, and make sure Rocky is 100% full grown before you get one because they go by specific measurements and are not adjustable.


Thanks Lisa!!!:biggrin: I'll wait a little more...at what age do they stop growing?


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

There is a link at the bottom of the chokefree page. If you click on that, it will give you retailers across the country who sell them.


----------

